# moving to Canada



## paulandrosie (Jan 14, 2008)

can anyone advise us regarding moving to canada, such as to where the best place to be is, and what the work situation is like?
we have 2 small children so we are looking for a quiet life with decent weather and a low crime rate, not to much to ask i hope!
i have 20 years experience in the plastics extrusion industry currently making pipes for the oil industry, would this be enough to get me in on a work based visa?


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

The province of Alberta is actively looking for immigrants from the UK so if I were you I would contact Alberta House in London (Alberta United Kingdom Office) 
and get more information about moving there. There has always been a reasonable chance of getting a job in Alberta, although not all jobs pay as well as you might like, and taxation is high. Property is cheaper, and you can have a good standard of life much more easily than in the UK. However, the weather leaves a lot to be desired, as it is cold in the winter and the winters are long. Warmer areas tend to be in the Vancouver region, and it is much more difficult to make a start there. I lived in Calgary for ten years with my family and I can tell you pretty much anything you want to know about starting a new life out there. Good luck.


----------



## paulandrosie (Jan 14, 2008)

can you tell us what the lifestyle is like, do the canadians accept the brits or are we seen as immigrants? having been to the US several times the americans seem to like the british is this the same in canada? also any advice you can give us would be much appreciated, did you use an immigration lawyer to sort your visa`s etc, if so can you recommend one? 
cheers, paul and rosie.


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi, I'll try to answer your questions fairly, although they are very subjective - everyone has a little bit of a different experience, but I'll try to put the average point of view.

Lifestyle: In general, assuming you are working at a regular job, weekdays are taken up by the commute to downtown, working and then commuting home. People work hard, and often long hours and they take work VERY seriously. They do not skive. Weekends are for relaxing. Much socializing revolves around family get-togethers, or else hockey. Hockey is VERY IMPORTANT IN CANADA. This is often overlooked by Brits. It starts when the kids are young, too young to walk. They learn to ice-skate by pushing a chair around on an ice-rink and pretty soon are playing mini-league hockey. No kidding. If you have children young enough to get involved, then you as parents can be involved too, and you will be accepted by the Canadians. If you don't have kids yet, then you should learn to play, or at least to enjoy the game and support the local team. The Calgary Flames for example. There is a great hockey arena (Saddledome) in Calgary where you can go for a great night out (of hockey) and also, in the summer there is the Calgary Stampede, with all the bucking broncos etc. They are all cowboys at heart! Great people, very friendly on the surface, they love a beer or two on hockey night.

The cowboy thing is specific to Alberta. The hockey thing is a CANADIAN thing. You can't avoid it.

Do they like the Brits? Yes and no. If you keep talking about the ways things are done in the UK they will definitely get fed up with you. But if you say how much you like Canada, and especially HOCKEY, they will embrace you. Invite your neighbours round for a beer on hockey night, and you'll soon make friends. Try not to complain about the weather. 

We didn't use any immigration specialists. We just filled in the forms ourselves. If you have some good formal qualifications, several years of experience in your work field, are under 45, healthy, not in debt or a criminal, I think they'll accept you without any need for a lawyer. I'd save my money. 

Hope this helps, more where that came from!!!!
Cheers.


----------



## redmaple (Jul 19, 2008)

paulandrosie said:


> do the canadians accept the brits or are we seen as immigrants?


So you mean that because you are a Brit you should not be seen as an immigrant? Why?


----------



## paulandrosie (Jan 14, 2008)

what i meant was that we brits have a have a good image so far with america, and i wondered if this view was shared by the canadians, i know we would always be considered immigrants but do the accept us happily?


----------



## paulandrosie (Jan 14, 2008)

is there any thing you dont like about canada or wish you could change?


----------



## lanie911 (May 27, 2008)

Heya. the Alberta House in London is great to talk to Skilled worker applications for immigration of you are looking for just a work visa they will refer you to the CIC website. at least thats what happened to me yesterday. 

And Deeana Everyone know the Oilers are Way better than the flames! lol. Ah i miss the hockey rinks....and the players lol.


----------

